# Creating Groups???



## McLoven1t562 (Jun 28, 2015)

So I wasn't sure where to post this (sorry if it's wrong section)

But I was trying to see about making my own group on here, however I don't see any options among the Groups Section to do so.

Says you can start our own community, so I assume it's suppose to be available.

Just thought i'd ask :P


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 28, 2015)

Groups must be created by a Mod or Admin and sometimes need to be discussed amongst us before being created sometimes not, If you have an idea for a new group feel free to PM me about it


----------



## McLoven1t562 (Jun 29, 2015)

Oh ok, reasonable enough :P

thanks for the quick reply sir


----------

